# neurotin



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

i forget who,but someone mentioned that they were taking neurotin.if you dont mind my asking,for what purpose are you taking,and how is it working.denny


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Denny! It was me. My G.P. put me on Neurontin to see if it would help with the migraines----it did nothing for me, so after 3 months of using it, I flushed it down the toilet!! Toilets are good for a lot of different things--did you know that?!?!:rolleyes







After reading up on Neurontin, I just couldn't for the life of me figure out why he would give me something like an anti-seizure med. for migraines. I don't like the idea that he's "experimenting" with me. I've had enough of being "the guinea pig".I'm still waiting to hear about an appointment at Mayo Clinic. Hubbie called the Doctor's office last week ( it was 4 weeks since he asked for a referral for me) and guess what?! Noone knows anything about it!! Ticks me off big time. Another 4 weeks lost out of the rest of my life. And noone gives a darn!!! It's no sweat off their backs. Told hubbie to really lay it on the line when he calls them Monday to find out what is going on here. I seem to fall through the cracks all the time and I'm tired of it. My problem is I'm too nice---time to get tough!! Hubbie insists on making the call---he knows how angry I am and tired of the hassles.I apologize for the Bad Attitude. One of those days, you know?! How are you doing? Are you on Neurontin?Take care.Karen


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Oh that was so cute----that little sarcastic smilie didn't show up because of a type o error, so here goes---I just have to do this. Breaks my heart every time!!!!


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

hi karen,yeah,the doc and me thought it might be worth a try.nouthing so far.i know of others who take it for migrains,i dont mind being a guinea pig,maybe ill stumble on to something good,still working up the corage to try the diet linda told me about,for your blood type.i have ups and downs,daily.cute lil thingies,still workin on that sort of thing.seeya round.denny


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2000)

I've started Neurontin for migraine control, and I seem to be better, but I have also switched from Prozac to Celexa. I read an article about how there is a theory that abnormal electrical activity in the brain (similar to those that can cause seizures) can cause migraines. Get this--they also went further to say that chronic migraines could cause damage to nerve impulses that can cause all-over, non-specific pain throughout the body. It also mentions Neurontin in particular as a preventative. I asked my doctor, so that's why I'm trying it. I'll let you know.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Squrts and Dixiebell.I've tried a number of different anti-depressants, too for the migraine management and nothing seems to help. I haven't tried the Celexa, though. I'm still waiting to hear from Mayo about an appointment. Time to put everything under one roof and hopefully get some help. The migraines are torture---almost every day. And then the Fibro and the IBS and who knows what else thrown in for good measure!!Dixiebell, Where did you find the info on the migraine research and the lasting effects, etc. That's interesting. I've suffered from these god-awful things for about 18 years now. It's not living.Would appreciate an answer.Karen


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2000)

Karen-I could kick myself. I saw the article in USA Today while I was on vacation in June of this year. I dutifully cut it out to show my doctor, but of course I lost it. I tried looking through USA Today archives, but was unable to find it. It was really interesting--as I said it talked about irregular electrical activity in the brain as a possible cause of some migraines. I have never responded to "traditional" migraine meds, ie. Imitrex, Zomig, Maxalt, etc., so I stay on the lookout for new approaches. It's gonna take a while for me to be able to tell if Neurontin is helpful for me, but I can tell you that Sunday I spent a couple of hours cleaning bathrooms with all sorts of chemicals and physical exertion (head down in the tub, you know), and usually that's a sure trigger for me--but guess what? No headache. I've read a lot about Neurontin and it appears to have fewer side effects than some of the stuff I've tried. I haven't noticed any, either.--Kathy


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Hi friends,I haven't been to the IBS BB in many months and when I tuned in today, I was so excited to see this Fibro BB.In regard to Neurontin. I have been taking it for FM and related symptoms for several months now, and it has helped with pain in extremities, energy level and sleeping thru the nite. It has also helped my IBS, I no longer take Levbid regularly and also my bladder problems. But I must take it regularly. I take 400 mg four times a day. Which I think is kind of a lot. But I had a liver function test done and I'm cool with that. HOWEVER IT DOES NOT HELP MIGRAINES!!!Anyone who would like to discuss this with me in more detain can e-mail me at mamamia###tellurian.net.love to all,m-


----------

